# Basketball deflates fast



## Steven

Hey guys , I got a new ball it's spalding TF-250, pretty cool ball . 

The problem is : after 10 days of purchase, I've noticed that it lost too much air. I can still dribble well with it, but sometimes it remains stuck between the ring and the backboard. It's really annoying :-??

I usually inflate a ball once in 1-2 months...

Do you have any ideas what should I do? I can't refund it anymore.
Anyone with this ball? 
Did u have a ball that deflates quickly?


----------



## Porn Player

I've thought about this and discussed it with a couple of friends. 

We think the solution can be found in your 'pump' cycle, it is currently at 1-2 months, we advise you move this to 5-10 days. It's more pumping, but it should ensure that the ball does not go flat (provided the information you gave was correct).


----------



## Steven

Yeah, it seems that I should pump it more often. First I thought it was broken, I've analyzed it carefully but nothing was wrong.

BTW, how often do u pump your basketball(s)?


----------



## Bubbles

I've heard varying answers in my life, but during peak time I try to pump my basketballs once per day. I do have some have some "off" weeks though where I'm only pumping them four or five times per week, but I haven't experienced too many issues with that as of yet. I can't imagine going one to two months between pumps, so I would definitely try to change that frequency.

Hopefully that helps!


----------

